# what kind of butterfly?



## Baltas (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone know what is the name of this small butterfly with big antenna?


----------



## Judobreaker (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a moth, not a butterfly.


----------



## Baltas (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you sure? I thought moth only at night flying. But I am so ignorant in those matters. Thank you Jdobreaker


----------



## Judobreaker (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes I'm fairly sure.
It's true moths are usually active at night but that doesn't mean they are never around when it is day.
There's a few features that make me believe this is a moth instead of a butterfly.
For one I think its body looks more like that of a moth (it's quite big and hairy-looking).
Second the legs and antennas which are pretty hairy too (butterflies have smooth ones as far as I know).
And lastly it's resting with its wings open. A moths' resting position is usually with its wings open while a butterfly's resting position is usually with its wings closed (not always of course, but usually).


----------



## Baltas (May 1, 2011)

Thank you Judobreaker for such a clear explanation. It makes sense. I myself doubted when I took a picture. It was small insect and I came pretty close with my 180mm. macro lens. Only when I was looking at the picture itself I thought that visually to me it looked like a butterfly. But it just shows my ignorance.


----------

